# Happy Birthday Yao Mania!!!



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yah well I wouldnt' expect you guys to remember my bday now that we don't have the birthday reminder thing anymore, so I'll just start a thread for myself  And technically my birthday's over here in Asia already, but I got a few more hours in North America.

Happy Birthday to me!!! :cheers:
:djparty:


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Happy birthday, man. What are you turning?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Yah well I wouldnt' expect you guys to remember my bday now that we don't have the birthday reminder thing anymore, so I'll just start a thread for myself  And technically my birthday's over here in Asia already, but I got a few more hours in North America.
> 
> Happy Birthday to me!!! :cheers:
> :djparty:



happy birthday man


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

My age is in my profile. Which means I'm turning old, that's what. :sadbanana:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

this explains the rumor i heard of someone ordering a life size cake shaped like Yi Jianlian (naked)

happy birthday


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> this explains the rumor i heard of someone ordering a life size cake shaped like Yi Jianlian (naked)
> 
> happy birthday


They couldn't quite get the size right, so the cake ended up looking like this:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Happy B-day

But I heard the cake looked more like one of the following


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> They couldn't quite get the size right, so the cake ended up looking like this:


:rofl:

Happy Birthday, man


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> this explains the rumor i heard of someone ordering a life size cake shaped like Yi Jianlian (naked)


:uhoh: 

Happy Bday, YM!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Happy North American Birthday!!!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> My age is in my profile. Which means I'm turning old, that's what.


WTF, don't even talk about getting old. I'm 35 going 46 the way my body has physically broken down. I'd give anything to still be able to throw it down on the court.

Oh Yeah, belated HB!!!:cheers:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

awesome to the max


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Happy Birthday!! I hope you get something a little more exciting than a Yi shaped cake!

Unless maybe a chick is jumping out of it!


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

We all pitched in and got you a cake:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Happy bday man


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

Hope this ain't too late,I've been busy with my miliatry training.Just A couple of days I think I can call myself a Nigro.

HAPPY BDAY, YAO MANIA!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

YM, how much attention do you want? lol.

Happy birthday!


----------

